# Safety Pin Schmafety Pin



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Awhile back there was a thread about safety, or starter pins. I told the story of the time one popped out while routing. So I started thinking of a better way. And the recent "sawdust saturday"thread that turned to a discussion on freehand table routing caused me to finally act on this idea thats been popping around between my ears.

I have 2 router table plates from 2 different sources. They are identical, and are both copies of the Rousseau plate. They have several holes for pins in the plate, and in the large removable ring. I think this project could be adapted to almost any plate. Also I have a lot of scrap beechwood that I have found to be a very close grained and hard wood, good for jigs. And lots of scraps of plastics since I work at a glass shop.

Well enough rambling,put the safety pin away and build one of these. It may save your fingers when needing to freehand a small project.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, a very nice guard design, but it will not work on the project you mentioned: the Magic Box. Once the box is assembled you round over the corners, and the guard would not allow for this. It is however a perfect way to attach above the table dust collection. Safety pins are still the answer. I like to use season 4 of the Router Workshop for examples since this DVD has been out the longest. When routing the profile on the window mullions you need to be able to get into 90º corners. This is only possible with a safety pin installed.
Bob Rosendahl will tell you that a safety pin should be installed between you and the bit. As you know from the mounting plates you own the holes for locating the safety pins are to the right of the bit, both for the long and the short sides. With disagreement between manufacturers on the best way to use safety pins it is not surprising to find it here on the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rusty

I like it  nice job....like you I'm not crazy about the pin you push in or screw in place for a starter pin or some times called safety pin...

I have said this b/4 but we think alot alike 

see link(s) below
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/2284-just-some-shop-snapshots-rt8.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2532-just-some-shop-snapshots.html






RustyW said:


> Awhile back there was a thread about safety, or starter pins. I told the story of the time one popped out while routing. So I started thinking of a better way. And the recent "sawdust saturday"thread that turned to a discussion on freehand table routing caused me to finally act on this idea thats been popping around between my ears.
> 
> I have 2 router table plates from 2 different sources. They are identical, and are both copies of the Rousseau plate. They have several holes for pins in the plate, and in the large removable ring. I think this project could be adapted to almost any plate. Also I have a lot of scrap beechwood that I have found to be a very close grained and hard wood, good for jigs. And lots of scraps of plastics since I work at a glass shop.
> 
> Well enough rambling,put the safety pin away and build one of these. It may save your fingers when needing to freehand a small project.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Both Rusty and Bj. have produced works of art which for certain operations would provide a very safe working environment but they would, as Mike says, get in the way for other types of projects.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and thanks

I should take a new snaphsot of the updated jig, it has been reworked so it can be used for all types of jobs ...I remove part of the plastic guard so the stock could slip by and ride on the bearing like when you want to use it for rounding over the edge on a box..it was a easy update and helps alot.. 
but it's still the safe way to get the job done..plus it lets me keep the table top clean of chips...almost all of them...almost all.. 

Bj 

==========




harrysin said:


> Both Rusty and Bj. have produced works of art which for certain operations would provide a very safe working environment but they would, as Mike says, get in the way for other types of projects.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post Rusty.
I love your safety jigs - I keep a file of the posted jigs and things. I call it: the things to do file. I print them and take them out to the shop. 
I have a question: I have noticed that some of the equipment shown in the posts are covered with plastic, how do you keep things from rusting?
Thanks
Take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I did go and take some snapshots of the updated jig..

The 2nd. line of snapshots, is the new Updated ver.with Vac. pickup to the center of the jig.
The Oak-Park white poly. pickup part I got from Bob N. ,thanks Bob, I did put it to work, but not in the way Oak-Park wanted me to...  

This part comes with the Vac. system for the Oak-Park base plate, I don't know if they sale just this one part or not but it sure came in handy for what I needed it for...just the right size.. 



see below.. 


Bj 

=========


----------

